# How's the GPS, GPU, and Signal?



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

My upgrade is in about 2 1/2 weeks.
I've been deciding between the Rezound and the Nexus.
After finally dropping the Razr out of the discussion and nearly deciding on the Nexus

My desire to flash everything under the sun and be apart of the Nexus community is smacking me in the face right now.
Three things are holding me up.

Samsung's GPS' issues of the past? Are they resolved in this phone?
and I've heard the GPU of this phone is outdated quite a bit, will this be a big problem in the future, say a year from now?
And also heard things about terrible signal, myth? truth?

Just wanting to make the best decision.
Thanks.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

GPS locked on in second, it was nice. I cant tell you if the gpu is out dated or not but all i can tell you is this phone is hell on wheels fast


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

You won't regret the nexus...GPS is awesome, signal is on par with most Samsung...and it hauls natural tushy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

No matter what I run on my GNex the signal is always excellent, don't use GPS much but when I do it works like my OGDroid and X(which is a good thing), and the phone has zero lag. It zips.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Since ICS was made for this phone and it is hardware accelerated, the GPU, while old, may very well perform better than newer ones. It should be buttery smooth regardless of age.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Exactly what the others stated. My signal has been identical as far as bars and dBm as my TBolt. Also the phone is fast as all hell and the dev support is fantastic. I thought about Rezound for a bit and played with one and it's so fat and Sense just isn't for me anymore. 100% glad I decided with the Nexus.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I like what I hear so far, keep it coming guys.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## gb714us (Dec 16, 2011)

What sounds sexier??

Rezound..... Galaxy Nexus???

I think you know what your next phone is.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

gb714us said:


> What sounds sexier??
> 
> Rezound..... Galaxy Nexus???
> 
> I think you know what your next phone is.


Nexus alone haha.

-Sent from my DROID2-


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

I wouldn't consider the GPU to be old, more so of mid-range spec, it's just not the latest and greatest. It can handle almost anything you throw its way. I wouldn't worry about the signal issue either, things tend to blow out of proportion in communities like these, and although there might be some small issues, it's usually resolved in a radio update when they tweak power levels and such. When I checked the hardware specs of the GNex, I saw the device had a SiRF GPS chip inside rather than built-in like a SoC, which is one of the high end manufacturers, and commonly seen in high end smartphones and navigation devices. The HTC TyTN II comes to mind with a similar but more dated chip. Wonderful sensitivity.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Anything else I need to know?


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

as far as signal, i went from a tbolt with cm7 on it. signal definitely is not what it was. where i once had full 4g bars i now have 1 or two. youtube videos take a little longer to load, but that's probably due to the quality of the videos compared to the tbolt


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Sep 27, 2011)

Of note: benchmarks very w/ respect to GPU performance between the SGX540 and the Adreno 220. Performance should be roughly equal. CPU-wise, though, The 1.2GHz Cortex A9 is definitely superior to the older 1.5GHz Scorpion cores in the Rezound.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Sep 27, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> as far as signal, i went from a tbolt with cm7 on it. signal definitely is not what it was. where i once had full 4g bars i now have 1 or two. youtube videos take a little longer to load, but that's probably due to the quality of the videos compared to the tbolt


Probably shouldn't compare # of bars between different phones. 1 bar on the GNex is equivalent to 4 bars on the Droid Charge in terms of actual signal strength, for example.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Overall, best phone ever eh? Haha


----------



## juicemane (Jun 23, 2011)

Dude... No rezound. Gps works great on my phone. You will regret getting anything other than a nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Gps locks quickly for me but has anyone noticed that this phone's GPS chip does not lock under 5 meters? Try it yourself, 5 meters is as accurate as you're going to get in GPS Status and Toolbox, and other GPS testing apps


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

What are all these people tweaking to get a usable signal? On mines, the 4G works, but sporatically. It kills itself like almost seemingly in intervals, and I can watch it do this without even touching/moving it! If mines does that, why doesn't everyone's?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My GPS seems hit or miss. It might be GPS Status isn't optimized for ICS yet but this is what it shows me. Never seen the gray satellites before. Also when going into Navigation it sits at searching for GPS for a while if it ever finds GPS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

